

NASA Opens Mars Downlink JSON Pipeline - rwitoff
http://json.jpl.nasa.gov

======
andrewfhart
This is amazing. Dead simple, programmable access to absolutely piles of NASA
Mars imagery. Everything from the first photos Spirit and Opportunity took on
the surface to the latest vistas from the Curiosity rover.

